# Cpc-a



## WendyBotie (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking for job/career in Medical Billing and Coding.  I have my CPC-A
Live in Largo FL looking for work in St Petersburg, Clearwater, Safety Harbor, Palm Harbor, Largo, Tampa FL


----------



## utgirl (Aug 3, 2009)

WendyBotie said:


> Looking for job/career in Medical Billing and Coding.  I have my CPC-A
> Live in Largo FL looking for work in St Petersburg, Clearwater, Safety Harbor, Palm Harbor, Largo, Tampa FL



Hey Wendy! I used to live in Florida 3+ yrs. ago. We first moved to Brandon, Then moved to Valrico onto Clearwater ( 8 min. from beach on DeLeon Street) then moved back to Brandon where he worked at Brandon Regional Hospital and we have been living here in Macon,GA. since mid 2006.


----------

